# Öffenlicher Bereich > Musik, Film und Literatur >  SEMSIX Online-Musikplayer

## Robert

*Semsix*
Neuer Online-Musikplayer lädt Songs von YouTube
Eine Idee, die der eine oder andere YouTube-Nutzer wohl auch
schon gehabt hat, setzten nun Informatikstudenten der Hochschule
der Medien Stuttgart um. Semsix ist ein kostenloser Online-
Musikplayer, der in Optik und Bedienung an Winamp erinnert.
Statt aber Songs von der Festplatte abzuspielen, bedient
sich das Web-2.0-Programm bei den auf YouTube & Co. reichlich
vorhandenen Musikaufnahmen. Das Besondere an Semsix: Da
das System an diverse Musikdatenbanken angebunden ist, findet
es nicht nur das gesuchte Stück, sondern ordnet es auch
gleich in das entsprechende Album ein und zeigt weitere Werke
des Künstlers. Die Songs lassen sich in Playlisten abspielen und
speichern. Inclusive Song Lyrics zum mitsingen! 
Semsix benötigt Adobe Flash.
http://www.semsix.com

Genial das Teil!

----------

